# Stripped Crown (Stem?) Thread On M1



## wintergalt (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

The thread on my O&W M1 crown is stripped and won't hang anymore. I'm wondering if and where I can get replacement parts to fix this.

Thanks!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Why don't you email Roy; the forums owner?


----------



## wintergalt (Feb 17, 2012)

I am not able to send private messages. Maybe it's because I am new to the forum?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

You could try sending Roy an email at: sales [at] rltwatches [dot] com.

You can see the contact details on the RLT sales site. :yes:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/info.html


----------



## wintergalt (Feb 17, 2012)

Mail sent! Thanks!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

wintergalt said:


> Mail sent! Thanks!


Hope you get is sorted.

Don't forget to say hello in the "introduce yourself" forum!


----------

